# Question about my puppy's coat...



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay, I have a year old red nose and her coat is super short and kind of corse, well we just got an 8wk old male







and his coat is nothing like hers, his is short but its really soft and kind of fluffy, is this normal or is he possibly mixed? I have been googling pictures trying to see if I can tell if any other ones have a coat like that but its just so hard to tell, the guy we got him from says its just a puppy coat, but im skeptical. The only thing that throws me off a little is that if he was mixed and this guy is passing the litter off as full blooded, why would he have told me to keep in contact with him, and send him pictures, and he made sure that I had his myspace and his email, and his number, and he also kept a female from the same litter for himself







, and he already has a male that is 100% full blooded







... any ways, just wanted some opinions, he is going to the vet this afternoon to have a consultation about getting his ears done, and I would hate to go in there and the vet ask me why I want to clip a beagles ears, or something like that... Sorry so long guys.... upruns:


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Truthfully I would keep his ears they look so cute! and I dont know about the whole fur thing. sorry


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Both pups look like pits to me it is hard to tell from a picture. Is the white one the one you got and the black and white the female? If so the first pup would look good with his ears done the second pup I like the way they look.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

They look fine too me my one of my females had fluffy fur when she was a pup but not for long it changed and she's full blooded........ very cute by the way!


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you out with the fur thing, but just wanted to let you know that your puppies are so cute. I prefer to see pitts with out their ears cropped but that's just me.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

i really dont see anything wrong with the fur its just puppy fur i believe when he gets older it'll change just give it time


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks! and yes the white and brown one is mine... thats tyson. I also have a year old red nose. her ears arent clipped though so we wanted to get his done just to do it a lil different from her


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

cool cool:cheers:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They do have a puppy coat wich is softer first. Then later they get there adult coat wich is usually a different texture.


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> They do have a puppy coat wich is softer first. Then later they get there adult coat wich is usually a different texture.


about when does this accure? the guy told me he was 8 weeks, and our rednose... when we got her she was 9wks and i dont remember her coat being like this


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

4-6months is usually when a puppy starts getting it's adult coat.


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> 4-6months is usually when a puppy starts getting it's adult coat.


ok... well thats good, now at least the vet may not laugh at me when i bring in my beagle lol jk


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

went to the vet... the final say is... its just a puppy coat, and he looks like a full blooded pit....


----------



## bamababe (Apr 7, 2014)

i know this is an old post, any chance you still have the pics of your pup when he was "fluffy"? Trying to see if my pup will be the same way


----------

